# Simple Monster Modification



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a picture of my latest modified Seiko. Pretty simple to do really as all I've done is swap the standard dial (& chapter ring) for an skx007 dial. There's no chapter ring which gives it quite a minimal unfussy look, I think, & the lack of a chapter ring doesn't seem to be causing any problems. I did try the 007 dial with the orange chapter ring but that looked hideous!! I'm not sure if this is going to be the final look of the watch or not but at least I can comfortably wear it now! It was just too damned *ORANGE * before!! Even though you can't really see it in the photo this is quite an old dial & pretty scruffy/scratched really







so if I decide to leave the watch like this then I should change it for a new one, or one that's in better condition at least. The strap is a black nato which suits it well









Opinions welcome but I like it better than the lairy orange dial


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I think that looks the mutt's nut's! I've been umming and ahing over a monster for a while - seeing this means I'll now probably get one and if I can't get along with it I know what to do! Cheers!


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice Mod, but I think the two tone lume would annoy me, are you planning to change the hands??


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

nursegladys said:


> Nice Mod, but I think the two tone lume would annoy me, are you planning to change the hands??


Not sure what to do with the hands as I've nothing in my spares box to replace them with - so it'll have to stay as it is for the moment. I'm working backstage at a theatre in the evenings at the moment (where bright things are a nono







) & I got told off last week for the lume on my watch being too bright - I was wearing my Black Knight at the time - so it may be to my advantage if only the hands are bright on this watch









Having worn the watch for the afternoon I think that what I may do is try & find/fit a dial from the skx171, which is a bit posher than the 007 dial in that it has borders round the indices as well as an outlined day/date window. I like the way this one's turned out though so I may just leave it as it is or get another 007 dial & not bother about the lume difference.

Thanks anyway for the positive comments & I'll try to find the time to take a picture of all my modded watches - mostly Seiko's but I've a Vostok to show you all too (I may have shown it already though I can't remember!)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

getting close, now change the hands and the bezel


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

like it! wonder what a monster would look like wih a pv'd dial?


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Nice one Paul!

The 007 dial seems to suit the case better than I imagined.

Makes me feel like doing something to my OM.

Maybe the Plongeur look...


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

A PVD bezel would work, I just haven't cause to do a Monster one yet.


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

i really like it, i think the dial suits the case better than the original , i would like to see it with some plongeur style hands...i've never liked the monster hands,,they just look like freeze dried bats wings to me..


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I might well have a new dial sorted so watch this space - it's from a Seiko diver but not the 007 - should look good though if it fits







!

As for hands I'm thinking that black Plongeur jobbies (as I've fitted to my Black Knight) would look good with maybe a lighter seconds hand for a bit of contrast? I like the standard 007 seconds hand (white one side, black with luminous blob t'other) so I might try & find one of those to fit too - maybe with a red tip if possible.

I like the idea of the PVD'd bezel & have started asking question/made a few enquiries - you'll see the results here if what I want is possible!

Nothing's set in stone yet - but I think, at the very least, that the dial & hands change will happen







!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

strange_too said:


> A PVD bezel would work, I just haven't cause to do a Monster one yet.


ahhh, you may well have soon







......i like the sound of black hands on the orange face......would that work? would look very cool on an OM with a pv'd bezel


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

Paul - very nice result









Cheers - TC


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> strange_too said:
> 
> 
> > A PVD bezel would work, I just haven't cause to do a Monster one yet.
> ...


The standard orange monster comes with black outlined hands (as fitted to the watch I've pictured above) so black outlined hands against an orange dial would be fine as long as you like that look (personally I don't).

I too like the sound of the PVD'd bezel & may well go for this option at a later date - I'd like to see samples/pictures before I decide though! My old customised 6309 diver - now sold - had a PVD'd bezel to which I'd fitted a stainless steel Tuna Can insert (which wasn't PVD'd) & this looked superb. I've asked Howard if it's possible to mask off the monster bezel so that the face of it remains stainless steel. He's not sure if this is possible or not, given the temperatures involved in the process, but he's going to ask & get back to me.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i think that i personally would prefer solid black plounguer hands, but im not sure if these are avaiable or not. not sure if i would want the whole watch pv'd, just the bezel would look cool.

or did you mean just the top of the bezel pv'd?, the rest left metal?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

PVD bezel sides, left metal on top.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

strange_too said:


> PVD bezel sides, left metal on top.


oh yes!







me like


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> getting close, now change the hands and the bezel


Don`t forget the case


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Mach the only way you'll like it is if it's modified using this









This is one of my favourite Monster's that I've done.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

strange_too said:


> Mach the only way you'll like it is if it's modified using this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

WOW those monsters look cool









How about a stainless steel dial? with nice lume, or does that sound daft?

Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

strange_too said:


> Mach the only way you'll like it is if it's modified using this


There`s nothing wrong with a Seiko Monster that a good slegehammer couldn`t fix


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Personally I'd go for a white dial over a stainless dial.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> strange_too said:
> 
> 
> > Mach the only way you'll like it is if it's modified using this
> ...


Or one of these


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Robert said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > strange_too said:
> ...


Only if it was non-leather


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve just realised why people like these so much, it`s the camel toe 12 marker


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve just realised why people like these so much, it`s the camel toe 12 marker


Never noticed that before, now I can't stop looking at it
























I'm not adverse to a bit of modding but IMHO the monster & 007 are both classics & I would leave them with their original dials



















Andrew


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now i am disapointed of the amount of bad press from fellow forum members regarding the quite lovely....nay...beautiful monster series.

so i propose the following club for all monster owners on the forum

monsters united for forummers

M.U.F.F. for short

stand up and be proud to be in M.U.F.F the place any real man wants to be

please PM if you want to join


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> now i am disapointed of the amount of bad press from fellow forum members regarding the quite lovely....nay...beautiful monster series.
> 
> so i propose the following club for all monster owners on the forum
> 
> ...


A dirty trick Shawn











potz said:


> Are we forming a No-Monsters-Society?
> 
> Count me in


& me


----------



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

Nifty watch I made one about a year ago...with the original skx007 hands....


----------

